# August 2015 PopSugar Must Have Box *Spoilers*



## girlnamedpete (Jul 19, 2015)

OK,I'm ready. *lol* I looked back on August boxes from 2014 and 2013 and it seems they aren't as season specific as most months, which is nice.  It seems they kind of bridge summer/fall.  About now every year I get SO excited for fall and am over summer (we had a freak rain/thunder/lightning storm yesterday and I was in heaven) -I know, I should probably be committed.  I live in So CA and we are in a horrendous drought so heat is not exactly welcome.

Anyway, bring it on!  Let's go!


----------



## Snolili (Jul 20, 2015)

What a rainstorm it was, too. (Also in SoCal.) Hopefully there will be more rain, goodness knows we could use it. Maybe it will be "back to school" ish? Or End of summer? It might be fun to get that BBQ/picnic stuff some people were hoping for in the July box, for those last summer gatherings. I really hope for a better snack. I thought the bar from the July box was nasty.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jul 20, 2015)

Snolili said:


> What a rainstorm it was, too. (Also in SoCal.) Hopefully there will be more rain, goodness knows we could use it. Maybe it will be "back to school" ish? Or End of summer? It might be fun to get that BBQ/picnic stuff some people were hoping for in the July box, for those last summer gatherings. I really hope for a better snack. I thought the bar from the July box was nasty.


Maybe for us they can include a raft or canoe??   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Snolili (Jul 20, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> Maybe for us they can include a raft or canoe??   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That would be awesome, lol. Maybe some stylish life jackets?


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Jul 23, 2015)

Last year's August box is what sold me on ordering September, which was my first box. So I definitely have high hopes, and am hoping for a spoiler soon - I also just ordered the fall Rachel Zoe box after seeing the gorgeous watch that's the hero item.

But it's July 23rd and they're still selling the July box, and I got an email the other day that said "LESS THAN 300 LEFT!" which is actually an absolute shiteload of boxes to have left this late into the month. They've definitely exhausted all their extra subscribers from the holiday sales and I think they're back to the scramble now. We'll probably start seeing decent coupon codes again soon, but if I had to guess I'd say we won't see a spoiler for some time. Maybe not until someone unboxes!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## s112095 (Jul 25, 2015)

I think maybe the boxes where there isn't one luxury feeling item and the other nice things has turned people off. It's nice to know the themes but when it feels like everything is $28 it's not the same. Maybe. Especially with Rachel Zoe's first 3 hero items being that bracelet, a Cambridge satchel bag and the watch for fall.


----------



## penny13 (Jul 26, 2015)

hilaryrose90 said:


> But it's July 23rd and they're still selling the July box, and I got an email the other day that said "LESS THAN 300 LEFT!" which is actually an absolute shiteload of boxes to have left this late into the month. They've definitely exhausted all their extra subscribers from the holiday sales and I think they're back to the scramble now. We'll probably start seeing decent coupon codes again soon, but if I had to guess I'd say we won't see a spoiler for some time. Maybe not until someone unboxes!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Agreed - I think they were able to "sell out" because a bunch of us had subscribed with the holiday sale. Personally, when my six months were done, I didn't resub, and have been able to trade for whatever I wanted. I'm also curious to see if we get more $10.00 coupons like we used to see.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Jul 27, 2015)

the $20 coupons were good too. : )


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 27, 2015)

Wow, that's sad that they are still selling the july boxes...and not even sharing their "inspiration" for August.

The $ value of 250 or so boxes at $40 each is like $10k--that's not very much money to a huge company like that...they should just have a contest to win a July box and focus on August. Those who are long term subscribers often enjoy the fun of anticipation and little hints, and when we don't have that, the sub isn't as fun for me.

For August I LOVE back to school themes...like when we got the lunchbox and apple dish. I would love some cute little desk supplies, a new makeup item for fall, a colorful bracelet, maybe something fitness or nutrition related...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 27, 2015)

If my memory is correct, August is the PSMH anniversary month, so I'm looking forward to an extra special box this month!


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm excited for August's box. I feel like we're moving out of summer into Fall (my favorite season.)


----------



## zeesa (Jul 30, 2015)

So, I think I found a spoiler, possibly? This is posted under the instagram user Ramonahmb. 

https://instagram.com/p/5r9d6Tp3US/?taken-by=ramonahmb

I have a screen shot of the image, but cannot figure out how to attach it here. It looks like Kris Nations is a jewelry company. Maybe we will get something from them? http://krisnations.com


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jul 30, 2015)

You are GOOD!  Interested to see what it is.  Some of their stuff appeals to me but some doesn't at all.  I will keep an open mind and think positive!


----------



## zeesa (Jul 30, 2015)

Haha - thanks! I hope it's not a wrap bracelet and that it's something substantial. I wouldn't mind one of their bar necklaces, like this one: http://krisnations.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/classic-tiny-sedona-bar-necklace. Hopefully it's something nice - maybe even specific for Popsugar!


----------



## Teach22 (Jul 30, 2015)

Oooh thats pretty, I just hope its not a state specific necklace.  While I think those state necklaces are very cute I wouldn't want a neckalce of a state I have no connection  to and I doubt they d take the time to send  each subscriber the state they live in.  I wonder if this is for the August box, I wonder how far in advance they have the boxes ready.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 30, 2015)

Blegh. I'm a little "over" PopSugar jewelry, but I suppose it swaps well.

My Rachel Zoe ring from the Fall Lux box (oh that reminds me time to start thinking about that too), is starting to turn my finger green. Ughh. I love that ring too, most of the "gold" has rubbed off and it became sort of a pretty rose gold, but now it's starting to turn a copper color (likely why my finger is now green). I can't help put feel it's cheap quality and over-hyped.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## inimitable_d (Jul 30, 2015)

Hmmm…I think that site has some cute items, but also things I don't see myself wearing.  I guess we'll just have to wait and see.

I'm really worried the jewelry value is overinflated, too.  I just got a silver-toned ring from another subscription, supposedly valued at $60-$100 (I can't find an exact match on the maker's website), but after wearing it for every day over the course of less than a month, it's already turning an unflattering coppery color.


----------



## Sadejane (Jul 30, 2015)

Interesting maybe sort of kind of spoiler!  Popsugar does love to give us jewelry and because of them, I've amassed a lovely collection of baubles (that I totally love).   

This does kind of remind me of that sphinx razor spoiler from months ago, we all thought it would be in the next box but it still hasn't appeared.  Though I bet companies like Popsugar work months and months in advance to secure items for their box so there's still a chance we'll get it.  I was pretty excited about that razor but it's one of those things I'd want to test out first.


----------



## Teach22 (Jul 30, 2015)

Sadejane said:


> Interesting maybe sort of kind of spoiler!  Popsugar does love to give us jewelry and because of them, I've amassed a lovely collection of baubles (that I totally love).
> 
> This does kind of remind me of that sphinx razor spoiler from months ago, we all thought it would be in the next box but it still hasn't appeared.  Though I bet companies like Popsugar work months and months in advance to secure items for their box so there's still a chance we'll get it.  I was pretty excited about that razor but it's one of those things I'd want to test out first.


I agree if that photo was taken the day it was posted I doubt its in the August box but the picture could have been taken awhile ago and just posted recently to stir up excitement.  We will see.  I know I m so sad about the razor if thats not in the August box then my guess is we aren't getting one.  It would have fit in perfectly with the July box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lippey (Jul 31, 2015)

Looks like Ramonhmb gave an update on the same Instagram page: "No necklaces in the box.  Can I spoil it and says what in there?  Studs for some and a chain bracelet for others.  Have to wait and see the design in your boxes!"


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Jul 31, 2015)

lippey said:


> Looks like Ramonhmb gave an update on the same Instagram page: "No necklaces in the box.  Can I spoil it and says what in there?  Studs for some and a chain bracelet for others.  Have to wait and see the design in your boxes!"


God I hope I get the bracelet. I can definitely swap/gift earrings but I've been on the hunt for a chain bracelet.....


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jul 31, 2015)

I hope I get a bracelet, too.  I do like their chain bracelets but if I get the stud earring (if they are the ones on the site that use the word stud) they would be a great gift for one of my nieces who both have birthdays coming up.  The earrings are a bit too cutesy for me to pull off but would be adorable on one of them.


----------



## RaeW (Jul 31, 2015)

I just checked Instagram and saw this.

 
ramonahmbI believe we are in the September box.\


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jul 31, 2015)

Oh well, then the possibilities for August are still anyone's guess!  That's the fun part!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 31, 2015)

I am going to die laughing if these are the studs and everyone who paid for the CFDA box freaks out.  Because it's such a popsugar mistake to make. 

http://krisnations.com/collections/earrings-smart/products/dulce-obtuse-triangle-posts


----------



## Teach22 (Jul 31, 2015)

I am kinda surprised the vendor gave out more info.  on whats in the box and when. I wonder if they are asked to keep it a secret.  Hope she doesn't get into "trouble" for the spoiler.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Aug 1, 2015)

Her post is gone now...

It took me forever to be able log in. Can we even change our password? Anyone know how to do that here btw?


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 1, 2015)

Sorry to hear you had trouble logging in @@wisconsin gal . There is a link you can click on for "forgot my password" if you need to use it.


----------



## Sadejane (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm surprised we don't have any spoilers yet, since August hasn't sold out yet.  

As a side note, do you think subscription boxes are going to continue to be as popular or are people losing interest? 

For me, I am a total consumer and I love to shop and treat myself to surprise boxes.  But I'm at saturation level now and it's rare anymore to receive a box that doesn't have something I already own (especially makeup).  

i am going to do one more month of Beautyfix.  Then, I only plan on keeping Birchbox, Popsugar, and Rachel Zoe.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Aug 3, 2015)

Sadejane said:


> I'm surprised we don't have any spoilers yet, since August hasn't sold out yet.
> 
> As a side note, do you think subscription boxes are going to continue to be as popular or are people losing interest?
> 
> ...


I haven't lost interest but I'm not as tempted to buy boxes anymore. I now only have PSMH, Birchbox and Rachel Zoe. At one point I had more than 15 boxes coming every month between kids boxes, food boxes, makeup boxes, clothes boxes and lifestyle boxes. 

Also, I felt burned by both French Box and OuiPlease so I'm much more wary of the newer boxes too. 

Lastly, I have also found some holy grail products so I don't necessarily get as much value out of the beauty boxes anymore. I just recently bought the Sephora Beauty Closet box and it has so many high end products in it that I am just loving.  So I've just been buying the Sephora favorites kits when I've been wanting to try out some new or different beauty products.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Aug 3, 2015)

I'd love to receive Kate Spade office supplies, a nice tray,pencil cup, or even nesting boxes! Maybe even a Kate Spade or Lilly Pulitzer agenda?


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Aug 3, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> I'd love to receive Kate Spade office supplies, a nice tray,pencil cup, or even nesting boxes! Maybe even a Kate Spade or Lilly Pulitzer agenda?


Something from Poppin could be fun too. I could see them doing a custom PS color...


----------



## kwhitteberry (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi ladies! I think I may have found another spoiler for the August box. The Instagram account glittermagazine posted a photo of a brokedown scarf, and in the comments they said it was for August...what do y'all think?


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Aug 3, 2015)

kwhitteberry said:


> Hi ladies! I think I may have found another spoiler for the August box. The Instagram account glittermagazine posted a photo of a brokedown scarf, and in the comments they said it was for August! What do y'all think?


I'm not 100% sure but I think that's actually the Brokedown scarf from the September 2012 box... or it's VERY similar.


----------



## mholl (Aug 3, 2015)

Finally! At least the theme is announced!


----------



## Teach22 (Aug 3, 2015)

Good sleuthing ladies!  That scarf is beautiful but sadly I don't think its in the August box Glittermag posted that pic from one of their creative director's instagram page Nikki Fowler.  It looks like pop sugar sent her a custom box with faves from previous pop sugar boxes (lucky lady!).  

https://instagram.com/p/55DPi3RgLY/?taken-by=nikkifowler28  the scarf photo is posted right after this one so my guess is the scarf was from and old box and she received it in the custom box.  I wouldn't a mind a beautiful scarf though.

Yea for the inspirations being released this one is stumping me... any guesses?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 3, 2015)

That was in the Sept 2012 box.

http://musthave.popsugar.com/September-Must-Have-Box-Revealed-25196286

Otherwise known as THE PS box to get. I (of course) signed up in Oct 2012 and missed the greatness!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Aug 3, 2015)

September morning themes make me think maybe a lunch bag (one of the thermal ones would be nice) or maybe a travel coffee mug/thermos?

Back to school : a 7 year pen (i have one and they are cute and last forever)  https://www.seltzergoods.com/the-seven-year-pen-c-21.html

or a purse organizer (could work for organization, too) of some sort?  Maybe a tote bag or cute backpack?


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Aug 3, 2015)

I LOVE ALL THESE THEMES. Except back to school, because I'm not a student, but regardless SO EXCITED FOR THIS BOX NOW.


----------



## Teach22 (Aug 3, 2015)

Ok lets see:

Organization: a purse organizer or a necklace organizer/holder

Back to School: A pen or supplies, maybe a bag of some kind, this is more sept. for me but I understand many places around the country actually start in August

Celebration: Isn't august Popsugar's annivarsary month- maybe something cake batter flavored, I d love this tart palette http://tartecosmetics.com/tarte-item-energy-noir-clay-palette

Morning Routine: I d love a waterproof speaker or radio for the shower, coffee mugs

I d really love for this to be one of those boxes with a big ticket item I feel like we are due for one.


----------



## kwhitteberry (Aug 3, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Good sleuthing ladies! That scarf is beautiful but sadly I don't think its in the August box Glittermag posted that pic from one of their creative director's instagram page Nikki Fowler. It looks like pop sugar sent her a custom box with faves from previous pop sugar boxes (lucky lady!).
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/55DPi3RgLY/?taken-by=nikkifowler28 the scarf photo is posted right after this one so my guess is the scarf was from and old box and she received it in the custom box. I wouldn't a mind a beautiful scarf though.
> 
> Yea for the inspirations being released this one is stumping me... any guesses?


Thanks for clarifying. She is a lucky lady!


----------



## Teach22 (Aug 3, 2015)

kwhitteberry said:


> Thanks for clarifying. She is a lucky lady!


I know right I a custom pop sugar box! It is strange though that glitter mag. responded to a comment that it's in the august box.  I certainly wouldn't complain if it is but it does look like its the scarf from that sept 2012 box.  This month its hard to get a spoiler I wonder why they aren't putting any out since the box is not sold out.


----------



## blank2aa (Aug 3, 2015)

I absolutely love the theme this month! Hopefully this means it's going to be a great box!


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Aug 4, 2015)

mholl said:


> Finally! At least the theme is announced!


I've REALLY been trying to hold out after overindulging during the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale, but I think this sold me.


----------



## blank2aa (Aug 5, 2015)

Just got a spoiler to my email! Not impressed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Aug 5, 2015)

Here's the spoiler.  I personally love trying out new skincare products.  Never heard of this one so I m happy with this one.  What does everyone else think?


----------



## ashleygo (Aug 5, 2015)

I love Royal Apothic brand so I am excited. Plus it is a new product I believe so I like that it feels a bit exclusive which I think PS has been lacking recently.


----------



## nicepenguins (Aug 5, 2015)

Cute spoiler and a good brand. Kind of a fun spin on morning routine. I hope some have shipped!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 5, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Here's the spoiler.  I personally love trying out new skincare products.  Never heard of this one so I m happy with this one.  What does everyone else think?


I like the brand but would have preferred the mask instead or the cute little lip balms.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Aug 5, 2015)

Ooh! I've never heard of this brand but I've been looking for a new eye cream or treatment, so this is exciting! I wouldn't mind a coupon code to try some of their other products as well...


----------



## jackieee (Aug 5, 2015)

Just got my shipping notice! Doesn't have estimated delivery date, but will probably have it by Monday or Tuesday next week.


----------



## Teach22 (Aug 5, 2015)

FYI pop sugar posted there are only 100 boxes left.  Looks like this month is going to sell out a lot faster than July did.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 5, 2015)

I went for it a couple hours ago. I was on hiadeous, but popsugar had $5 back on ebates.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Aug 5, 2015)

I probably have five different eye treatments sitting in a drawer untouched. Womp womp. Hope the rest of the box is better for me.


----------



## Teach22 (Aug 6, 2015)

Wow August sold out.  I wonder why some months the boxes seems to last forever and others they get snatched up so quickly.


----------



## ashleygo (Aug 6, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Wow August sold out.  I wonder why some months the boxes seems to last forever and others they get snatched up so quickly.


They said they had limited quantities this month due to the spoiler product being a new items I believe.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Aug 6, 2015)

That spoiler was really tempting for me. I'm kind of glad it's sold out. I might have caved because I love that brand. If it had been the cuppa mask I would have signed up with the speed of a target box spoiler.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 6, 2015)

I got my shipping email tonight. 1.6 lbs

It's shipping from Ny this month


----------



## MET (Aug 6, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I got my shipping email tonight. 1.6 lbs
> 
> It's shipping from Ny this month


Hopefully we will get to some pictures soon.  I caved and ordered the box last night so I will not receive my box for a while.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Aug 6, 2015)

I don't mind the eye cream, but I'm overloaded on beauty right now. I can't wait to see what else is in the box. Hoping for a big ticket item! It really has been a long time since we received something higher end in a monthly box.


----------



## CSCS2 (Aug 7, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I don't mind the eye cream, but I'm overloaded on beauty right now. I can't wait to see what else is in the box. Hoping for a big ticket item! It really has been a long time since we received something higher end in a monthly box.


I agree re: being overloaded on beauty stuff. I'm personally hoping that it doesn't include a planner since I already have one but hopefully there'll be something for Popsugar's anniversary (maybe what the 'celebrations' theme spoiler is referring to?)


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Aug 7, 2015)

Oooh my box's info has been sent to FedEx... 1.6lbs!


----------



## blank2aa (Aug 8, 2015)

How has no one gotten their box yet?!? I'm dying here!


----------



## Jasujo (Aug 8, 2015)

Mine is supposed to be delivered on Monday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RaeW (Aug 9, 2015)

Mine will be delivered on Tuesday.  I hate waiting!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 9, 2015)

My eta is Saturday the 15th?! Uh if it takes a week to get from NJ to VA that's ridiculous!


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Aug 9, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> My eta is Saturday the 15th?! Uh if it takes a week to get from NJ to VA that's ridiculous!


I find that their tracking overestimates. Mine is due to be here on Thursday, but it will probably arrive tomorrow, if not then it will absolutely be here on Tuesday.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 9, 2015)

Can't wait to see what everyone gets! I'm living through you all since I cancelled a few months back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## LadyGordon (Aug 10, 2015)

I can't wait to get my box, and hope it get's here before the Friday scheduled date. I had to laugh though, on Saturday it was in Knoxville TN and on Sunday morning it was in Memphis TN....I live in Nashville TN....right in the middle of those two cities   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChrystalLipglos (Aug 10, 2015)

I just checked my delivery status and I can't believe my eyes..... 3.5 lbs!!!!  Wednesday can't get here fast enough!

Was PopSugar running a contest this month that I forgot about?  Other people have noted that their boxes are 1.6 lbs...  

I love love PopSugar


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Aug 10, 2015)

Someone has to have gotten there box by now. I'm dying to know what's in it.


----------



## nicepenguins (Aug 10, 2015)

Waiting for spoilers, trying to guess at the last minute what else is in there...hoping for a good food item this time, maybe some colorful makeup...


----------



## girlnamedpete (Aug 10, 2015)

Let the page stalking begin!   :w00t:


----------



## girlnamedpete (Aug 10, 2015)

Full spoilers up on MSA (only 4 items)?  Like what they are, though:

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/08/popsugar-must-have-box-august-2015.html


----------



## jenny1973 (Aug 10, 2015)

Really only 4 items?  The "Charlie Brown" of sub boxes this month.  The pancake kit looks pretty good though.


----------



## Emrogers13 (Aug 10, 2015)

I see six items on MSA, but only four have links to photos. I like the scarf and the pancake mix a lot. I would consider this food item to be back on track. Have to say I'm really disappointed with the rest though. I feel like the lunch box and the mug are really juvenile, maybe that's just me though. The eye treatment is okay (not something I usually use though - although I have heard it is a great brand) and the napkins are okay. I was really hoping for something a little more grown up and although I think the items fit the theme well, I was hoping for something a bit more sophisticated.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Aug 10, 2015)

I am thinking there must be one more.  Isn't it supposed to be 5 items?  I like the scarf.  It isn't something I would naturally migrate to, but that's the fun of these boxes - makes me try new things.  

My daughter started middle school today and is not a fan of school cafeteria food so I think she will enjoy using the lunch box.

The waffle/pancake mix will get used, too, once it cools down here a bit.

This is a good preview to fall!


----------



## Emrogers13 (Aug 10, 2015)

Looks like MSA is being updated bit by bit (we might have been a bit too hasty?) Several more items and photos have been added!


----------



## jenny1973 (Aug 10, 2015)

My fault, my trigger finger clicked the spoilers link to fast and only saw 4 items. LOL.  I don't drink coffee but I love me some spiced tea or cider.  Not too "Charlie Brown" now!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Snolili (Aug 10, 2015)

If you go to the post MSA got the info from, there are pics of the description card and it lists everything, including a couple of things that, at this point, haven't been added to the spoiler post. For me the weakest thing in the box is the eye treatment, but I will probably use everything else in the box (not that I need more scarves or mugs, but they're cute.) However, I have a pre-teen, so the lunch box, the napkins, (probably the scarf) will be great for her. She took half of my last PSMH box to camp and raided my FFF box.  :lol: It does feel very back to school/fall-ish.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Aug 10, 2015)

Emrogers13 said:


> Looks like MSA is being updated bit by bit (we might have been a bit too hasty?) Several more items and photos have been added!


Yep, the photo wasn't up when I posted the link.  I like the mug but have no need for another.  It would make a cute Christmas gift filled with candy or something for my hairdresser (yes, I am already starting to think about Christmas.  I actually keep a running list of ideas all year long.  Makes it more enjoyable and easier).  The napkins would be cute with a few other items for a small gift, too.  They are cute but just not my style.  Always happy to pass the cuteness along to someone as a gift who would appreciate it.


----------



## Emrogers13 (Aug 10, 2015)

Agree, some things are just to "cutesy" for my taste so those will be gifted. All in all though, I've never regretted buying a box, this one included and am sure I might warm up to things once they are in my hands!


----------



## nicepenguins (Aug 10, 2015)

Love this box!

The scarf and mug are great, and the rest will all get used. I like that they included cute napkins to go with either the pancakes or the lunch box.

And I'm excited about the yoga sub too--I use yogaglo but this one is cheaper so I could switch if I like it and get three months free.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 10, 2015)

I am super excited about this box.  I have never tried anything by royal apothic and love testing new face goo; the lunch box will work equally well for me or the kiddos (we still use the bento box from a couple of Augusts ago); my daughter has an august birthday so I'll get mom points for her birthday breakfast; the flannel scarf is PERFECT (I am a total 90's girl at heart and feel like it's perfect to get me psyched for fall); the mug is cute; the napkins will get used as will the yoga trial and coffee drink.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Aug 10, 2015)

Does anyone know if the scarf comes in only the blue?  I like it but I like the red version or the blue buffalo check one also.


----------



## Teach22 (Aug 10, 2015)

Eeeee I m excited.  I love love love this box.  I would be happy with a scarf and mug in every box lol.  I love getting them but never really buy them on my own so its always fun for me to get mugs, candles, and scarves- all things I use and enjoy adding to my collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Can't wait for it to come.  Enjoy your boxes ladies!


----------



## blank2aa (Aug 10, 2015)

Am I the only one who thinks that scarf is so ugly?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess just not my style!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 10, 2015)

blank2aa said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that scarf is so ugly?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess just not my style!


You're definitely not the only one.


----------



## LadyGordon (Aug 10, 2015)

Can't wait to get my box now. Being of Scottish decent, I'm happy with the plaid scarf in any color....won't be my clan scarf but still I love plaids   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I don't drink coffee as I'm a tea drinker, but will donate the mug to my Dad. And birthday cake pancake mix, YUMMY! This is only my second month with PSMH, and so far I'm very happy I decided to give it a try.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 10, 2015)

While I'm not over the moon about this box, it will be helpful in nailing down a few items for gifts for upcoming occasions, that alone is worth the box cost, saves me from having to run around and buy them or order them.

My niece turns 8 in a couple weeks, I'll send her the lunch box and the birthday waffle pancake mix.  

I might include the coffee mug in a Wedding day gift to my sister. Maybe I'll give it to her while we get ready that morning, before she puts on the dress. I'll probably keep the napkins for her bachelorette or wedding shower, I'm sure we'll have cake or cupcakes to go with the cute napkins.

I'll keep the eye cream for myself since I like the brand (at least their lip balms and tea mask). I'm not crazy about the scarf but I'll have to see it in person first. If I don't like it, it will make a nice Christmas gift for someone. I'll def use the yoga works trial. My yoga teacher is currently preggo with her first child so she's not always able to teach some weeks. 

The iced coffee mix, meh. I could've gotten that at the grocery store for free a while back. I don't like pre-mixed iced coffee drinks much (although that Gevalia one with the almond milk is pretty good) but my boyfriend loves that stuff so I'm sure he'll be thrilled to try it.  

We got a lunch box type item the last two August boxes and a shower gel and necklace/earrings too.  A shower gel or a small accessory would have been right up my alley.  Oh well.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Aug 10, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> You're definitely not the only one.


No no no


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm happy I decided to skip this box... I always fear that I could be skipping the "best" month ever.... Phew  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I'm totally up for the Fall LE box ... Shouldn't it be going up for sale soon?? Maybe that jewelry that we thought was a spoiler for this month is for the LE box??


----------



## wisconsin gal (Aug 10, 2015)

Posting photos I found on ig


----------



## wisconsin gal (Aug 10, 2015)

And now attaching them....


----------



## Teach22 (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks for finding those.  Aggggh I like it even more now...come on box move faster LOL


----------



## MET (Aug 10, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I'm happy I decided to skip this box... I always fear that I could be skipping the "best" month ever.... Phew  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I'm totally up for the Fall LE box ... Shouldn't it be going up for sale soon?? Maybe that jewelry that we thought was a spoiler for this month is for the LE box??


Exactly my thought process which is how I ended up ordering August.  It's a cute box and I may just suck it up and go to a 3 month subscription with the hope of a Black Friday deal.  

Looking forward to the Fall box* too - maybe September 1st?

*corrected major typo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wisconsin gal (Aug 10, 2015)

Fall Le box? I thought that one comes closer to Christmas?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 10, 2015)

wisconsin gal said:


> Fall Le box? I thought that one comes closer to Christmas?


that's the holiday one. the fall one should be any day now..


----------



## MET (Aug 10, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> that's the holiday one. the fall one should be any day now..


I just went back through the Fall 2014 posts and it looks like it went on sale last year on August 6th so hopefully any day now.  I was thinking September 1st to compete with the Box of Style


----------



## Teach22 (Aug 10, 2015)

Ok I just checked my account last year I ordered the fall special edition box on august 22nd (not sure the exact date it went on sale) and it was shipped on 8/28 so my bet is it ll be coming out soon.  Be on the lookout!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 10, 2015)

Aww, I love this box! I wish they still had some left. I think I'm going to resubscribe for September. My last box was March. I'm not really a summer girl anyway, so skipping the summer months was a good thing for me. I am totally in for a Fall LE box and I'm definitely in for September-December. Those are my favorite months!

Edit: Is the YogaWorks site good? I might try it out.


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hmmm... I'm torn. This seems like a really good Fall box and I love Fall, but I'm not really loving any item in is box. The scarf looks like one of those things that I will either love or hate. I still wear the scarf from the Nov 2013 box, so maybe I will end up loving this one as much as that. The mug is super cute, but I have too many mugs. It will make a cute gift. Another fail for the food item though. They havent had a good food item all year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 11, 2015)

Haaaa OF COURSE the writing on the mug is blue, as is the scarf color.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 11, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Haaaa OF COURSE the writing on the mug is blue, as is the scarf color.


That is exactly what I was thinking, that at least they got the blue scarf out of the way early in the scarf season this year.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Aug 11, 2015)

I was thinking of writing in my own "words" on the mug. . Doesn't that offset scream write something? Wondering if I'd end up wearing marker board on my face if I tried non permanent for kicks and giggles


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 11, 2015)

Looks like I might have my box as early as tomorrow or Thursday which is crazy fast. Last month it took a week and half (granted it shipped from California for some reason). 

The more pics I see of the scarf the less I dig it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Aug 11, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Looks like I might have my box as early as tomorrow or Thursday which is crazy fast. Last month it took a week and half (granted it shipped from California for some reason).
> 
> The more pics I see of the scarf the less I dig it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sorry you don't like the scarf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I m the opposite the more I see it the more I want it.  I want to be out apple picking and pumpkin picking wearing it right now lol.  Hopefully once you get it you love it and the rest of your goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlnamedpete (Aug 11, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Looks like I might have my box as early as tomorrow or Thursday which is crazy fast. Last month it took a week and half (granted it shipped from California for some reason).
> 
> The more pics I see of the scarf the less I dig it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ramblingsofasuburban mom says "The scarf pattern/color may vary".  I am fine with all that I saw on the site but I would really prefer the red version or the buffalo check one. My box still says "processing" but I have sometimes come home to my box waiting for me before their site updates.  I also just re-subbed for 3 months.  Hopefully, there will be a good Black Friday code to re-sub in December for 3-6 months. I think I am going to cancel GB and just do PSMH for a while.  I am looking forward to the Fall LE Box, too.

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2015/08/popsugar-must-have-box-full-august-2015-spoilers/


----------



## girlnamedpete (Aug 11, 2015)

Ok, when I re-subbed today I did not notice the sneaky little box (already checked may I add) that said you wanted to be waitlisted for the August box (which I am already getting on my current sub).  I just got an email saying my new sub will now start with the August box.  I am attempting to remedy this but got a patronizing "You will LOVE the August box" reply on FB so I am not hopeful.  If I get stuck with two and someone wants to purchase it, please let me know.  Not looking to make a profit - just would want what I paid + shipping.

Thanks!


----------



## jackieee (Aug 11, 2015)

I got my box today! Overall I think it'll get used for the most part, and as usual, I like it more in person than spoilers.

Mug: Pretty standard...nothing special about it. I like that it was in the box though because one of my dogs knocked over my beloved Bodum mug this weekend, so I'm down a mug. Bodum mugs from a couple years ago were way nicer, but still an okay replacement for now.

Pancake mix: Love waffles but I only like Birthday Cake flavored things for a couple bites then they get really old. Sometimes the kids I used to nanny and my roommate's kid sister spend the night though, so they'd probably love it for breakfast. There's a vegan recipe on the back and one of my best friends is vegan, so who knows, she may end up with it.

Lunchbox: A little bigger than the last lunch box we got...actually, I think we've gotten two lunch boxes in the past couple years and I believe it's slightly larger than both. I lost one of those and the other melted in the dishwasher, so a replacement will be good. There is a cloth stretchy thing that helps keep it securely closed, and I could see that maybe getting yucky after awhile. Could double as a headband, lol. It really could though.

Eye cream: I find eye cream to be just overpriced face moisturizer, but I'll give it a try. I don't think there's a fragrance or perfume, which will be good for those with more sensitive skin. 

Napkins: Can be used for a party or something.

Scarf: The scarf is double sided with two different patterns, not sure if that's been mentioned on here as I haven't really read through. One side is plaid and the other is blue gingham. Both are not really my style, but it should be easy to find something to wear with. They seem good for fall and could definitely be cute if paired with the right thing.

I'm super excited about the yoga subscription. I've been trying to do yoga every day, so this will be nice!

Also received a Folgers Iced Caramel Macchiato coffee flavored squeeze thing. I don't drink coffee but my roommate will like it.


----------



## Jasujo (Aug 11, 2015)

It looks like my package is taking the scenic route. It was supposed to be here yesterday. I live in New York. The package started in New York. Then went to New Jersey, Connecticut, and is now in Massachusetts. It now says I should receive it on Saturday. What is this. :/


----------



## beautifulme (Aug 12, 2015)

Jasujo said:


> It looks like my package is taking the scenic route. It was supposed to be here yesterday. I live in New York. The package started in New York. Then went to New Jersey, Connecticut, and is now in Massachusetts. It now says I should receive it on Saturday. What is this. :/


Gotta love Smart Post. I live in New York too and mine leaves NY goes to NJ then OH back to PA then comes back to me in NY, usually takes about 7 days!


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 12, 2015)

I was thinking of the coffee powder as the food item, but I just realized it's actually the waffle mix. So, a good food find for the first time this year. Hopefully, that is a sign that they will be including food finds again.


----------



## elizabethj (Aug 12, 2015)

Jasujo said:


> It looks like my package is taking the scenic route. I live in New York. The package started in New York. Then went to New Jersey, Connecticut, and is now in Massachusetts.


I live in Massachusetts and I love that boxes being shipped to NY from NY are getting here quicker than boxes being shipped here! Oh, smartpost...


----------



## Teach22 (Aug 12, 2015)

i got my box and I love it!  The scarf is awesome!  I got the same pattern and color from the spoiler pictures (the info card doesn't say there are variations) the scarf isn't as heavy as it looks tho its a nice cotton gauzy material.   Perfect fall scarf! The only thing I may not use is the napkins, I see myself saving them for a celebration and totally forgetting about them lol. I m using the coffee mug and it makes me smile.  I love positive sayings on things, definitely need more of that in life.  BEST DAY EVER!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aihutch (Aug 12, 2015)

I don't even have tracking info yet, it's still processing. Seems like every month it takes longer and longer. I hate Smartpost, it takes forever to get my box and it doesn't have to leave the state! I think I'm going to really like it once I have it though. I know people are tired of scarves, but I was hoping to get some in boxes, and my first one came in Luxor Box last month.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 12, 2015)

Looks like some folks who selected "earlier month" option after August closed will be getting a box. Someone on FB was complaining as they didnt realize it was an opt-in (more like an opt-out).


----------



## girlnamedpete (Aug 12, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Looks like some folks who selected "earlier month" option after August closed will be getting a box. Someone on FB was complaining as they didnt realize it was an opt-in (more like an opt-out).


That was me. Yes, not happy as it is not clear and the box is already checked and not easily noticeable. They are also pretty patronizing in their responses.  Not the end of the world but feels a little sneaky to me.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 12, 2015)

I just got an e-mail that I am getting the August box! I did want it though.

I don't really think it's sneaky. Most people don't subscribe and re-subscribe and when they hear about PopSugar they want a box ASAP. I remember when boxes would sell out 2-3 months in advance and getting an earlier box was a huge awesome deal!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Aug 12, 2015)

AshJs3 said:


> I just got an e-mail that I am getting the August box! I did want it though.
> 
> I don't really think it's sneaky. Most people don't subscribe and re-subscribe and when they hear about PopSugar they want a box ASAP. I remember when boxes would sell out 2-3 months in advance and getting an earlier box was a huge awesome deal!


The only part that is sneaky imho is that the box is pre-checked and then they hold you to it.  I don't like that. Let ME check the box.  It's my money and I get to choose what I am paying for.


----------



## CSCS2 (Aug 12, 2015)

I got my box today and I freaking love it! The lunch box is pretty adorable (even for a nearly 30-year-old) and I'm trying to save money by not buying every day, so this is great. Haven't tried the eye cream yet but the packaging is fantastic. The scarf is very cute and I like the mix of patterns but it feels a wee bit inexpensive. Napkins are a great size, very cute and always handy, the yoga code doesn't require a credit card to activate, the mug is super cute and retro-ish, and can't wait to try the pancake mix. Yay Popsugar!!


----------



## Queennie (Aug 13, 2015)

Got my box last night, and must say I love it way more than I thought I would!

The eye cream came at a great time, as I just ran out of my Algenist Complete Eye Renewal Balm (which I loved by the way for keeping my under eyes hydrated, but did not do a thing with dark circles and maybe helped a little bit with wrinkles but I do not have that many wrinkles to begin with) so getting the eye cream is great! Like @@CSCS2 said, the packaging is so cute! Might just save the box! The scarf is pretty cute too, and now I have another one to add to my overgrowing collection from PopSugar. I thought that the coffee extra was neat, but I have not tried it yet. The waffle mix looks cute, and reminds me of the sugar cookie mix in a tin that they sent us awhile ago! The lunchbox will bee super cute for lunch, and I love the little elastic around it too. The napkins and the mug are fine, as I can always use them. Probably will not use the Yoga gift card thing, but thought it was a nice touch! Not sure if I am forgetting anything, but I must say, this is a nice box!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 13, 2015)

I got my box yesterday as well, I'm very happy with the fast shipping (or so it seemed).

I ended up liking the scarf better in person once I saw it, so that's a plus. I also freaking love the packaging of the eye cream.  The napkins were bigger than I expected and the coffee squirty stuff was a lot smaller. Heh.  

Sticking with my plan to give the waffle mix and lunch box to my niece for her birthday. I'll probably fill the lunch box with candy or age appropriate stuff. I dunno, the lunch box to me feels so juvenile, but it will make a great gift. Still going to give the coffee mug to my sister on her wedding day and we'll use the napkins for her bachelorette party. 

I need to check out the yoga works voucher, it looks interesting. Overall I'm down the middle on this box, glad I like the pricey items for myself and glad to have knocked out my nieces b-day gift.


----------



## leenabean86 (Aug 13, 2015)

My box hasn't even shipped! It is still processing and I am actually really looking forward to this box. UGH come on popsugar, I am getting anxious! lol


----------



## nicepenguins (Aug 13, 2015)

Mine arrived today and I love it! Going to try the mix tomorrow bc I still have buttermilk left to use up. The scarf and cream are perfect. The gingham side looks a bit like the wizard of oz though. Love the kitchen/food products. Really happy about this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Aug 13, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> Mine arrived today and I love it! Going to try the mix tomorrow bc I still have buttermilk left to use up. The scarf and cream are perfect. The gingham side looks a bit like the wizard of oz though. Love the kitchen/food products. Really happy about this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


We're off to see the wizard!  Guess it s a good thing I love the wizard of oz.  I ll make sure to wear braids and red shoes  w/ it lol  Yea for loving the box, I think its one of my fave boxes!  Oh and what time should we all show up for breakfast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> let us know how the mix is yummmmmmmm


----------



## MET (Aug 13, 2015)

leenabean86 said:


> My box hasn't even shipped! It is still processing and I am actually really looking forward to this box. UGH come on popsugar, I am getting anxious! lol


Same here.  That's what I get for cancelling after the July box and resubscribing for August.... back of the line for me.


----------



## LadyGordon (Aug 14, 2015)

I received my box yesterday and I love it! I can't wait to try the pancakes, never thought of birthday cake flavor. I personally love the scarf, and can't wait for fall to be able to wear it, I love plaids....but then I'm Scottish LOL. I gave the coffee cup to my husband, who said he was happy to get something out of all the boxes that I get in the mail  :lol: . I just finished another eye cream, so started on that this morning, perfect timing. I don't know that I'll use the napkins, so may give them to my mother. So I have found a use for everything in the box. This is only my second month with PSMH, and I'm loving it.


----------



## leenabean86 (Aug 14, 2015)

MET said:


> Same here.  That's what I get for cancelling after the July box and resubscribing for August.... back of the line for me.


Aw what?! is that what happens?!? I re-subscribed in June. I always wonder why I am never one of the lucky ones to get mine early lol


----------



## Snolili (Aug 14, 2015)

Mine hasn't shipped yet, either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 14, 2015)

Snolili said:


> Mine hasn't shipped yet, either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


mine either


----------



## leenabean86 (Aug 14, 2015)

So I emailed popsugar and said HEY wheres my box!! lol ok not in those words, but my ps account still says _processing _and they emailed me back with a tracking number and it says shipment info was sent 3 days ago and its been moving along since but I never got an email or a tracking number on my account page.... so for those whose boxes haven't shipped, email them! Maybe yours too is on its way and they are just slow on updating our accounts?! :w00t:


----------



## girlnamedpete (Aug 14, 2015)

Mine was delivered today, too, but approximately 2000 miles from my house.  The tracking number said it was delivered today in MN but I live in CA.  :blink:   Seems like it's happened to quite a few people, too.  It was probably just the wrong tracking# sent to me so I am not that worried, but I was disappointed that I DON'T have a box to open.


----------



## Teach22 (Aug 14, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> Mine was delivered today, too, but approximately 2000 miles from my house.  The tracking number said it was delivered today in MN but I live in CA.  :blink:   Seems like it's happened to quite a few people, too.  It was probably just the wrong tracking# sent to me so I am not that worried, but I was disappointed that I DON'T have a box to open.


Surprise pop sugar bought ya a new house in MN!  What a tease that you didn't get your box today fingers crossed it arrives tomorrow.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Aug 14, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Surprise pop sugar bought ya a new house in MN!  What a tease that you didn't get your box today fingers crossed it arrives tomorrow.


OMG, I meant to post that in the GB forum! *LOL*  I had other troubles with PSMH this month so I guess a seamless sub box month was not in the cards for me.  1st world problems, right?  Haha!  So glad it's Friday!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 15, 2015)

Queennie said:


> Got my box last night, and must say I love it way more than I thought I would!
> 
> The eye cream came at a great time, as I just ran out of my Algenist Complete Eye Renewal Balm (which I loved by the way for keeping my under eyes hydrated, but did not do a thing with dark circles and maybe helped a little bit with wrinkles but I do not have that many wrinkles to begin with) so getting the eye cream is great! Like @@CSCS2 said, the packaging is so cute! Might just save the box! The scarf is pretty cute too, and now I have another one to add to my overgrowing collection from PopSugar. I thought that the coffee extra was neat, but I have not tried it yet. The waffle mix looks cute, and reminds me of the sugar cookie mix in a tin that they sent us awhile ago! The lunchbox will bee super cute for lunch, and I love the little elastic around it too. The napkins and the mug are fine, as I can always use them. Probably will not use the Yoga gift card thing, but thought it was a nice touch! Not sure if I am forgetting anything, but I must say, this is a nice box!


the yoga gift card is the ONLY thing I am interested in for this box.  I'm on the wait list or earlier box (mine is technically Sept but checked to get an early box).  I'm now hoping it doesnt come for Aug.  So far, so good.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 15, 2015)

I just used the mix to make waffles for my family and they were a hit. My father even said I may have started a new Saturday tradition! And I'm a terrible cook, so that's saying something. I was worried they'd be too sweet and cakelike, but they tasted like normal waffles with just a hint of sweetness. We used the napkins too. 

I've been using the eye cream and really like it. I haven't signed up for yoga yet, but I'm excited about that. I used to do yoga regularly, but haven't for a really long time. I don't carry a lunch box normally, but I used the box for storing other things. I like that it's sturdy and protective. 

I gave the Folger's to my mother since I don't like coffee. I put the scarf up for swap; it's not my style and way too hot where I live. The mug is ok, but it'll probably end up in the goodwill box after a few months. 

Even though I don't love everything, this is one of my favourite ps boxes this year. It had a lot of different things to try out that were new to me. I like the boxes that get me doing something (like yoga or cooking) rather than just putting things away in a drawer.


----------



## MET (Aug 16, 2015)

Darn... my box is still in processing mode and nothing on FedEx yet.


----------



## CaliMel (Aug 17, 2015)

Got my box in the mail, and as usual, love it more once it's here in person than I thought I would.

The scarf is actually really nice, you could use it as a sort of wrap, it would be cute as a table runner on a picnic table/rustic themed house. You could also use it as sort of a smaller picnic blanket type thing too. To me it doesn't read as much like a scarf as it does in the promo photos they posted. Really it's just a nice piece of plaid fabric that you could use multiple ways.

The mug is really nice. Love the iced coffee stuff, I would like to see what other flavors exist.

Excited to try the eye cream, and the pancake mix. probably the least exciting thing for me is that lunch box since I have tons of those things, but even it isn't terrible.

Cannot wait to use the yoga membership thing either!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 18, 2015)

MET said:


> Darn... my box is still in processing mode and nothing on FedEx yet.


Me too. I did get my email from PS saying it shipped, but the label was created on Thursday last week, and other than that, nothing.


----------



## aihutch (Aug 18, 2015)

I received my box today and I love the scarf. I like the mug and I agree with other posters about decorating it. The yoga card, waffle mix and Folgers will be gifted. Overall, I'm happy with this box. Just wish it would come faster!


----------



## inimitable_d (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm really happy with this month's box!  I love the eye cream and the pancake/waffle mix.  I was going to swap the scarf at first, but now I kind of love it, too!  And I can always use more mugs.

The lunchbox is adorable, but I didn't really have a use for it so I already swapped it.  I also already swapped the yoga card - I think it was a great addition to the box, but I doubt I'd ever get around to using it.

I'm still on the fence about the Folgers item, but I think I'll try it.  Overall, I think they did great with August's box…and it looks like September will be a winner, too!


----------



## leenabean86 (Aug 19, 2015)

MET said:


> Darn... my box is still in processing mode and nothing on FedEx yet.


Is there a way to check on the fed ex site if something is coming to your address if you don't have the tracking number yet? It seems like PSMH sends me the tracking number like the day before it arrives but it was already on the move the week before?


----------



## MET (Aug 19, 2015)

leenabean86 said:


> Is there a way to check on the fed ex site if something is coming to your address if you don't have the tracking number yet? It seems like PSMH sends me the tracking number like the day before it arrives but it was already on the move the week before?


Yes, register on FedEx with your home address and then you can check to see what is scheduled for your home address as soon as the request to pick up/label is created.  It's a great service and you can do the same thing with UPS.   Since I order so much on-line I now stalk both sites.


----------



## leenabean86 (Aug 19, 2015)

MET said:


> Yes, register on FedEx with your home address and then you can check to see what is scheduled for your home address as soon as the request to pick up/label is created.  It's a great service and you can do the same thing with UPS.   Since I order so much on-line I now stalk both sites.


YESS!!!! thanks so much!


----------



## Mnky (Aug 20, 2015)

Love this month! I'm a huge fan of Royal Apothic and am excited for the eye cream- I love their Cuppa Cuppa mask and lip scrubbies, and use their lip balmie every a.m. and p.m. My mug was broken though... But customer service is AMAZING. I received a quick response and even though it's on backorder- I should be getting a replacement mug when it's available. Great mix of products + great customer service = one happy customer!!


----------



## Snolili (Aug 20, 2015)

My box came yesterday. It's cute and useful. The scarf is nice and lightweight and fun. The lunchbox is perfect for my daughter. My husband will like the coffee mix and I'll use the waffle mix this weekend. The eye cream is going on the tradeboard. So's the mug, but I might save it for a gift.  My daughter's excited about the yoga trial. Nothing blew me over, but nothing made me cry either.


----------



## Teach22 (Sep 24, 2015)

I made the pancakes this week for a fun birthday breakfast.  They were very tasty but I didn't really get much of the birthday cake flavor just tasted like delicious fluffy pancakes that had little dots of fun color (the sprinkles).  Anyone else make these?  As for the rest of this box love the scarf it dresses up a simple white tee and jeans outfit so nicely.  The eye cream I will most certainly be re-purchasing- I ve gotten many wow you look great comments recently so awake and bright eyed- seeing as I most certainly have not been sleeping well I credit the cream and I ll take 20 please lol The lunch box is being used as a storage container,  I like to use dishwasher and heat safe bento boxes to tote my lunches around, but it is super cute- if I was a sandwich gal I d use it for lunch.  Have not tried the yoga trial how is that? This box was a smashing success for me!


----------

